# Name this billy goat's breed



## FarmerMack (May 29, 2009)

I searched the net for the breed "straight haired angora" but did not find it. Has anyone heard of that breed and if so is this buck one.
if not what breed ?






Farmer Mack


----------



## helmstead (May 29, 2009)

How tall is he?  Looks like a Boer/Nigi or Boer/Pygmy to me, by the beard, ears and coloration.  There are a few Nigi lines with long hair over the back and skirts.


----------



## FarmerMack (May 29, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> How tall is he?  Looks like a Boer/Nigi or Boer/Pygmy to me, by the beard, ears and coloration.  There are a few Nigi lines with long hair over the back and skirts.


I'm not sure about that. I pretty sure it wasnt a long haired angora


----------



## helmstead (May 29, 2009)

LOL No, no angora there!  hehe


----------



## FarmerMack (May 30, 2009)

ok, the previous owner is new to goats so I'm not suprised that wasnt the correct breed. That could be why a supposed wethered Angora   got to winter over with all her nanny goats. One of her other goats was birthing when she delivered Amy (SURPrISE!!!). I said that Amy goat looked knocked up when i first saw her.   LOL They got surprised when they sheared this this buck this spring and found out he still had a set    
Nice looking Buck excellent fake out    he should produce some nice Pygora kids. this shot is just before spring shearing


----------



## kstaven (May 30, 2009)

FarmerMack said:
			
		

> I searched the net for the breed "straight haired angora" but did not find it. Has anyone heard of that breed and if so is this buck one.
> if not what breed ?
> http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd244/FamerMack/gilbert.jpg
> 
> Farmer Mack


That buck appears to be part Toggenburg.






This is a pic of our buck when he was young. The one in your pic has the same structure, face, ears, and coat consistencey.


----------



## FarmerMack (May 30, 2009)

The owner was told it was an angora/pgymy cross, it looks nothing like my two little bucks Orion and fizzBo


----------



## bheila (May 30, 2009)

I'm siding with Kate on this one. He looks Boer/Nigi to me


----------



## FarmerMack (May 30, 2009)

bheila said:
			
		

> I'm siding with Kate on this one. He looks Boer/Nigi to me


I claim to be no expert on breeds so I pointed her to this site and another one http://fiascofarm.com/ that my wife found informative. 
Education it's out there.


----------



## bheila (May 31, 2009)

I'm not expert either.  The 2nd goat I bought was supposed to be a Pygmy....HA!  NOT, but I didn't know any different.  We all live and learn.  He's very handsome BTW


----------



## FarmerMack (May 31, 2009)

bheila said:
			
		

> I'm not expert either.  The 2nd goat I bought was supposed to be a Pygmy....HA!  NOT, but I didn't know any different.  We all live and learn.  He's very handsome BTW


Right, the pygmy i bought was a mix but I also know that the Buck I named Rasta goat was Angora, no papers but he has a green tag in his ear ... he definitely is Angora. This is spring shot with Fizzbo his son.  Rams has got some serious dreds.  Why does he sense the impending clippers and scissors?


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd guess boer/nigie as well or possibly fainter.  I've seen fainter bucks with the exact same coat and horn structure.


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 3, 2009)

definitely a boer cross.  Depending on size... I might even guess some spanish.  I believe they have slightly longer fur.  Uncertain about that.  A definite boer characteristics.


----------

